

Ask HN: Will you buy Lighttable when it's released? - adrusi

This is assuming you didn't already claim a copy during the kickstarter. I am a vim user, and lightroom seems more IDE like than I'm used to, but it also seems like the best IDE-like environment I've seen. I'm interested how much of HN is actually interested enough to buy it.
======
gexla
As with any release of something new, we would probably at least need to wait
for it to stabilize and for useful community add-ons to be created before we
could be as productive as we are with our other tools. I won't even look at it
until I hear about it as much as I have heard of Sublime text 2 (as a useful
tool as opposed to a hyped up Kickstarter project.)

------
factorialboy
I'll check out a free trial to see if its a serious replacement for my
IntelliJ IDEA based dev setup.

Making a video is one thing, delivering on the product is another. But I do
support their concept and wish them my best.

------
Toph
I was under the impression it was going to remain open source unless terms
have changed. On their Kickstarter page under FAQ, that seems to be the case
still.

That said, its too early to tell.

------
brandoncordell
I don't think anything can pull me away from Vim. Some of it looks nice, but I
don't think it would be much use to me. I'll have to wait until I actually get
my hands on it though.

------
jameswyse
I backed it on Kickstarter, but there's no way to say until I get my hands on
a copy. I'm actually pretty happy with sublime text 2 just now.

------
a_macgregor
Depends, if they can offer the same amount of features and plugins than
SublimeText2 then yes.

------
wmf
Light Table. I bought Lightroom years ago. :-)

~~~
adrusi
fixed, thanks :)

------
shortfold
simply no

